# Good 'ol Chucky gets ---RED FLAGGED!!!!!---



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

https://www.ammoland.com/2020/03/gun-owner-to-red-flag-senator-chuck-schumer/


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

OMG, this is hilarious.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's claimed he holds one of those elusive, and rarely seen, NYC carry permits.
Our president claims to have one as well.

Maybe we finally get a glimpse at Ol' Schmuky's bona fides if the law is applied equally, as it should be.

Oh... wait.
It's New York, and he's a democrat.
Apologies for the pipe dream tangent. Carry on.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Any bets on what will happen or should I say not happen.

Still great that they tried.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Chipper said:


> Any bets on what will happen or should I say not happen.
> 
> Still great that they tried.


I'm sure it's intended to call attention to the lunacy of red flag laws rather than actually result in Chuck Schumer being red flagged. So a publicity stunt, but I mean that in a nice way.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I would love to see this clown striped of his concealed carry permit, and gun rights, and of course his special details of security. He would never leave DC or his mansions... He would see how his peasants live..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We all should know they will do nothing to Chuck.


----------

